# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  how can tuna/mac be bad?

## digerati

1 can tuna 6oz and one microwavable pack of macaroni and cheese (easymac) equals...

390 cals
39.9-protein
7.5- fat
40-carbs

How can this be a bad snack/meal?

----------


## xtinaunasty

im not even going to dignify this with a response. oh, woops.

----------


## xtinaunasty

depends on what your goals are

----------


## digerati

so you are just gonna waste time?
You have no clue either do you?

----------


## digerati

Goals are not to become slopy fat while trying to gain.

----------


## ttuprincess

oh god please dont tell me your my roomate ??????

----------


## digerati

I might wish I was, posta pic darlin.

----------


## ttuprincess

> I might wish I was, posta pic darlin.


my roomate and i have had this same arguement over and over again about how hunhealthy that is yes he seems to think that tuna/mac is the way to gain and is very religious about it

----------


## digerati

well whats the verdict and why?

----------


## ttuprincess

white flour noodles in the mac... (not the best choice of carbs, when bulking or cutting) plus fat from the milk and cheese ... tuna is good.. but honestly... mixing your carbs and fats are a no no .. you know this already.. 
and even myself, i eat more then 26 grams of protein in a meal, which is all your getting from one can of tuna..

----------


## digerati

I hope you see what I posted above.
I am eating 6oz of tuna, 13x2.5=32.5 grams pro with the mac and cheese at 7g pro = 39.5
The 7 grams of fat is nothing. I would consider this a pro/carb meal if anything.

----------


## SHRED

> so you are just gonna waste time?
> You have no clue either do you?


First off, your a newb and should watch your tone. I dont think anyone is here to waste your time and she came back with another reply about your goals....

If you are trying to gain lean mass you should try to avoid mixing your fats and carbs in the same meal.

----------


## digerati

Easy there Buff Daddy, ease up on the testo? If that comment came off as rude to you move along and dont look. Its all in how the user reads it.

When I start cussing and raising hell, then you can talk.

----------


## SHRED

> Easy there Buff Daddy, ease up on the testo? If that comment came off as rude to you move along and dont look. Its all in how the user reads it.
> 
> When I start cussing and raising hell, then you can talk.


Ha....ok let me know when I am able to talk.  :Aajack:   :Icon Rolleyes:  

It WAS a rude comment as you accused her of wasting your time. Go ahead and eat your mac and cheese buddy.  :1hifu:

----------


## digerati

Did you see anywhere in there where I said "wasting MY time" ??? Go back to school you 828 post lovin fucker thinking your king of the hill and not still a newb yourself.

I was referring to her wasting time posting if she was just going to comment this
"im not even going to dignify this with a response. oh, woops."

It was one post on top of another as we were posting at the same time.

If you only want to blast and not answer the question MOVE ALONG

OWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDDDDDD!!!

----------


## SHRED

> Did you see anywhere in there where I said "wasting MY time" ??? Go back to school you 828 post lovin fucker thinking your king of the hill and not still a newb yourself.
> 
> I was referring to her wasting time posting if she was just going to comment this
> "im not even going to dignify this with a response. oh, woops."
> 
> It was one post on top of another as we were posting at the same time.
> 
> If you only want to blast and not answer the question MOVE ALONG
> 
> OWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDDDDDD!!!


My reply was not a blast in anyway shape or form. I also replied to your post if u read the above.

Your right, u owned me.....  :1laugh:   :LOL:   :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Quit your bickering digerati. Your question was answered by tutuprincess, but apparently your one of those people who has an answer set out in your head and disregard good advice. Mac+cheese is not good if your are shooting for LBM only, if you are doing a dirty bulk then by all means eat it up. I mix it with chicken all the time when I am bulking. It all depends on your goals and your body, no one can really tell you how you will respond, do it and find out for yourself.

----------


## digerati

Thanks, now THATS an answer!

----------


## G-Force

macaroni is not a good carb source - it is refined,processed and will cause a significant insulin response, helping all that lovely fat to get stored directly on your gut

enjoy

----------


## 305GUY

what the hell is tuna mac?  :Don't know:  
It sounds nasty as hell.

----------


## bignatt

Get some whole wheat pasta

----------


## Jerzey

I eat whole wheat when I want pasta and I use grilled chicken, pretty good  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bignatt

Ya its definetley good i throw some sprinkle cheese on which has like nothing in it definetley a good meal i usually try and keep it to like 1 cup

----------


## Dally

> macaroni is not a good carb source - it is refined,processed and will cause a significant insulin response, helping all that lovely fat to get stored directly on your gut
> 
> enjoy



now theres a good answer..


simply look at the gi of any food. (sorry I dont have a chart) and if it is high it will spike insulin and shuttle any other nutrients you have with that high glycemic carb into the adipose tissue ...mind you if you do eat this you can take R ala which will lower its gi basically and direct the nutrients more so to your muscle tissue.

I love mac and cheese ... with r ala.

----------


## Puffader

This dude sure knows how to make friends fast...

To bad he can't reply....





> 1 can tuna 6oz and one microwavable pack of macaroni and cheese (easymac) equals...
> 
> 390 cals
> 39.9-protein
> 7.5- fat
> 40-carbs
> 
> How can this be a bad snack/meal?

----------


## AandF6969

> 1 can tuna 6oz and one microwavable pack of macaroni and cheese (easymac) equals...
> 
> 390 cals
> 39.9-protein
> 7.5- fat
> 40-carbs
> 
> How can this be a bad snack/meal?


If you're bulking, a 390 cal meal isn't really much at all.

----------


## Giantz11

Shit I eat more cutting.

----------


## jdh

im not too sure why it would be a bad pro/carb meal while bulking. i have a glycemic index chart right in front of me and white maccaroni is listed at 45 on the index and anything under 55 is low.

----------


## Giantz11

That's true pasta is low GI, but make sure it's cooked Al Dente, that what its GI is based on. The addition of fat and protein will lower it a bunch too. Its not terrbile since there'r only 7.5g of fat but what people are pointing out is it could most certainly be better.

----------


## jdh

heres my solution. to make it a better choice,keep the tuna, maybe go for some wheat noodles or cook the maccaroni el dente and pick up a low fat or fat free cheeze sauce that is low in sugar.

----------


## Giantz11

Sounds good.

----------


## jdh

you know what, it really does. im gonna pick a few things up this weekend and try it my self. good thing i saw this post , always looking for new ideas for food.

----------


## gooroo

I eat this all the time, this morning for breakfast I had two cans of tuna with 1 packet of easymac. Breakfast of champions. I have no real choice. I have wheat and gluten alergies when it comes to 100% whole wheat. Looks like a decent meal to me. You guys are too anal sometimes.

----------


## SHRED

> I eat this all the time, this morning for breakfast I had two cans of tuna with 1 packet of easymac. Breakfast of champions. I have no real choice. I have wheat and gluten alergies when it comes to 100% whole wheat. Looks like a decent meal to me. You guys are too anal sometimes.


  :LOL:

----------


## G-Force

everyone loves anal

----------


## SHRED

> everyone loves anal


Yup....and you know what they say about greek girls....and my girl is greek...yeeehawwwwww!!!!

----------


## G-Force

the greeks invented gayness  :1laugh:  

true story

----------


## Giantz11

What do they say about Greek girls???

----------


## SHRED

> the greeks invented gayness  
> 
> true story


Come to think of it - it makes sense because anal is associated with gay men....and they say greeks like anal...

Huh...learn somethiing new everyday.....

----------


## Giantz11

Who couldn't use a girl that likes anal, you're a lucky man Buff!

----------


## G-Force

greek girls insist on anal - they dont even know what a front bottom is used for

----------


## Giantz11

Shit dude, what am I doing with an Italian girl for???????

----------


## SHRED

> Shit dude, what am I doing with an Italian girl for???????


http://www.greekdating.com/

happy hunting!

----------


## gooroo

I tend to think that if you would stick it in her pooper that you would easily stick it in a guys pooper as well, thats gross to even think about.

----------


## SHRED

> I tend to think that if you would stick it in her pooper that you would easily stick it in a guys pooper as well, thats gross to even think about.


Call me.....



























 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Giantz11

No way bro too different worlds.....Sticking it in her pooper is like having her be a virgin all over again  :7up:

----------


## Darkness

> First off, your a newb and should watch your tone.


First, he's not a newb, in fact he's been here 2 years longer than you. And second, he shouldnt watch the tone just cause he might or might not be a newb, everybody should talk with respect.

Anyhow, I also think that tuna and mac is crap, but not because of the carbs in the pasta but because of the cheese.

Later.

----------


## SHRED

> First, he's not a newb, in fact he's been here 2 years longer than you. And second, he shouldnt watch the tone just cause he might or might not be a newb, everybody should talk with respect.
> 
> Anyhow, I also think that tuna and mac is crap, but not because of the carbs in the pasta but because of the cheese.
> 
> Later.


u got it buddy.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## G-Force

i would just never eat cheese with carbs
it can only be a bad thing

----------

